# Gypsum



## Leyther (22/6/17)

Putting a brew on Saturday and I wanted to match the Bru N Water profile for Hoppy Pale Ale, with my Mel SE water as a base Beersmith recommends ~14g of Gypsum to match the profile.

My LHBS (not so local anymore) has 500g of Calcium Sulphate for $10, given its now a hike for me I was wandering if there is any difference between the Gypsum I can buy from Bunnings which incidentally is 15kg for $10!!!

According to the data specs for the Bunnings stuff its:

Calcium Sulphate Dihydrate CaSO4 . 2H2O > 95%
Calcite (Ca (CO3)) <3 %
Quartz < 2%

Is it OK to use the Bunnings stuff?


----------



## fungrel (22/6/17)

Unless it's food grade, I wouldn't. The plant may be manufacturing all sorts of nasties on the same equipment, so it's not necessarily the product but the machinery you need to be concerned about.


----------



## Adr_0 (22/6/17)

Yeah don't. $10 or 500g should last you a long time - 30 or more brews. Consider it an investment. 

Do they have calcium chloride too? Be careful with going too high on sulphate as some beers - anything that's meant to be malty, delicate or has roasted malts - will not be good with too much calcium sulphate.


----------



## Leyther (22/6/17)

Cheers, I will get the proper stuff, this is for a West Coast IPA so bitter rather than malty.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (22/6/17)

We used to use Boral brand bagged gypsum, bought by the pallet. It all comes from the same mine in SA; the main difference between different grades being how long it's left sitting in the rain to dilute salt content.


----------



## nosco (22/6/17)

14g sounds a lot to me. It depends on you water i guess. I use about 3g per 20-23lt batch for Werribee water.


----------



## Leyther (22/6/17)

nosco said:


> 14g sounds a lot to me. It depends on you water i guess. I use about 3g per 20-23lt batch for Werribee water.




That's the total for 35L water, it sounded high to me too but our SE Mel water is generalized in Beersmith as 'Very Malty' so given the profile is for Bitter I thought must be the reason. I think our water here comes from the Cardinia dam.


----------

